# How Would You Fix the Magic?



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

If you are new Magic GM Rob Hennigan, which Dwight Howard trade do you prefer?

Who would you pick as your next head coach? Michael Malone, Brian Shaw, Quin Snyder and Jacque Vaughn will be interviewed.

Does this team have any core players other than potential returns on a Dwight Howard deal?

Will Andrew Nicholson and/or Kyle O'Quinn help this team?

Regardless of what the Magic get back for Dwight, should they be tanking this coming season?

What type of offers would you be willing to match for Ryan Anderson?

Who, if anyone, would you go after in free agency after trading Dwight Howard?

http://hoopshype.com/salaries/orlando.htm


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*If you are new Magic GM Rob Hennigan, which Dwight Howard trade do you prefer?*

Bynum. Even with LA's short term draft picks gone in the Nash deal, this is still the best return out there. Try to work a PTBN in the deal and have LA pick for you with their first in 2014.

*Who would you pick as your next head coach? Michael Malone, Brian Shaw, Quin Snyder and Jacque Vaughn will be interviewed.*

Nate McMillan.

*Does this team have any core players other than potential returns on a Dwight Howard deal?*

No.

*Will Andrew Nicholson and/or Kyle O'Quinn help this team?*

Nicholson could be a very good complementary player, especially next to Bynum if they get him. Don't know about O'Quinn.

*Regardless of what the Magic get back for Dwight, should they be tanking this coming season?*

Actually that does depend on what they get back. If they end up with Brooklyn's package (Marshon Brooks + garbage), tank it up. If I ended up dealing with Atlanta (for Horford and Smith), I'd flip both elsewhere and then tank. If I land Bynum, that gives me a 25 year old center capable of putting up well over 20 PPG, whose also a rock solid rebounder and good defender, who WANTS to be the man. They should be making playoff pushes and rushing to surround him with more talent.

*What type of offers would you be willing to match for Ryan Anderson?*

Not much. His sole use is on the three point line, and the Magic are knee deep in crap contracts at the moment.

*Who, if anyone, would you go after in free agency after trading Dwight Howard?*

Low-budget role players. No one of note left that really interests me.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Brian Shaw and Michael Malone are no longer in the race to become the next head coach of the Magic.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20...ian-shaw-magic-coach/index.html?sct=nba_t2_a4


----------

